# Brute force piece of junk



## Mr Ed

Sooo heres the problem. Everything that could possibly trip the Belt failure detection system on my Brute 750i happened. Hit the 100 hrs mile stone killed battery, used winch. Now having resent the system the bike starts great runs for 5 seconds and shuts off. What the heck is going on now the thing was running great before I killed the battery by leaving the key on. The bike is virtually brand new less than 500 km you would think they would build somthhing a lot more reliable for the price they charge for the thing. I hate Kawasaki quads alwas have always will inherited th e Brute piece of junk when my Dad passed should of sold it


----------



## phreebsd

if this is an EFI bike, do you see the FI light flashing when you crank it?
try pulling the check valve from the tank and check it. it may be clogged?


----------



## Mr Ed

It appears that the upside down sensor was exactly that runs great now Still hate Kawis


----------



## blue beast

sorry to here about your dad . we'll b seeing ya out there . dont worry we'll be nice enough to pull u out no matter what bike u have


----------



## Guarino113

i guess everyone has their opinions.


----------



## the grizzly muder

:34:


----------



## tacoma_2002

Git chu a Honda mayne


----------



## Polaris425

Hmmm........ Interesting.


----------



## torque

I like kawwis just wouldnt own a brute even named my cat kawasaki cat purrs like a kx250


----------



## NMKawierider

I guess Brutes aren't for everyone. That's fine. Everyone should be matched to what works best for them.


----------



## GWNBrute

sounds like something had happened in the past!!MAD. My brother in law feels the same way about Polaris, just had bad luck with all of them.


----------



## NMKawierider

GWNBrute said:


> sounds like something had happened in the past!!MAD. My brother in law feels the same way about Polaris, just had bad luck with all of them.


LOl...yeah there are those that just need a different hobby al together.


----------



## yugoboss

There all Junk when they don't work or break, but when they work we love em !


----------



## NMKawierider

yugoboss said:


> There all Junk when they don't work or break, but when they work we love em !


Man that's the truth...:rockn:


----------



## 1bigforeman

I'm curious to know why it was the rollover sensor in the first place. That has nothing to do with changing the battery....


----------



## 08GreenBrute

if you maintain and drive any bike right it will last


----------



## rmax

they say you meet the nicest people on a hon***a(how do you spell that word) they are most likely setting on the bank watching you play


----------



## deucehatchbacks

I've had problems with every bike I've ever had from Suzuki to Honda to Yamaha (even though a Timberwolf 250 was a hard one to kill lol) to my Kawi...Its like GreenBrute said, you maintain it and drive it right they usually last...My FI light and Temp light were both blinking at one time but that didn't make me hate it...I just ride the crap out of mine!


----------



## EAST TX BRUTE

i just bought a brand new BRUTE and all of this makes me second guess my decision :thinking:


----------



## Guarino113

well i never really had any problems with my brute that wont my fault. id buy another one right now if i had the money


----------



## ThaMule

dont second guess it bro. Every bike has it problems. As long as you maintain it it will be fine. I have had mine for a while and the onlyl problem I have ever had is leaky engine seals and that is prolly the most common thing to go wrong on a brute.


----------



## 88rxn/a

brutes are like woman, sure they require some maintenance, but they sure are fun!


----------



## Metal Man

88rxn/a said:


> brutes are like woman, sure they require some maintenance, but they sure are fun!


Can i get a Amen!! :bigok:


----------



## BlackBeast

Amen to that bro!


----------

